# What are teams riding?



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

I would love to see pics and build specs for what people are riding now. Please include any parts that particularly do/don't work well for you. I'll post mine later this week when the sun comes out (better pics)

Thanks


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

Ventana El Conquistador FS, 2004 model, blue, 17/16.
Mav DUC32 fork, 36h King Hubs, Sun Singletrack rims. WTB Mutano Raptor 2.4 tires.
Sram XGen front Der, X0 Rear, X0 trigger shifters, Truvativ Tandem Crankset 175/170mm, SRam 970 Cassette. Shimano 646 pedals, Control Tech stoker stem
Avid BB7 203mm disc brakes.

The only thing I would change is the fork, for the most part it rides real well, I love being able to remove the front tire in about 10 seconds, but it dives a lot under braking and we're right at the maximum for air pressure settings on it.

I use a DMR cable pulley below the X-Gen for smoother routing of the front derailleur cable. (Basically I make it a bottom pull.)


----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*Our toy*

Here is our big bike.

2007 Ventana El Conq (semi-custom 19/17 front, 14 rear)
Fork: ATC 6"
Rear shock: Fox RP23
Hubs: White Industries
Rims: Sun MTX 36 spoke
Shifters: SRAM X-9
R Der: SRAM X-9
F Der: Shim XT
Cranks: Middleburn (singlespeed rings/chain on timing side)
Brakes: Magura Louise tandem
Stoker controls: FSA bar, wtb grips, Cane Creek bar ends, Terry butterfly saddle
Captain controls: Easton monkeylite bar, ergon grips, LP ergo barends, WTB Laser V saddle
Tires: WTB moto raptor race 2.4 (front), IRC Trailbear 2.25(rear)
Seat Posts: Thompson

We are still breaking in the new ATC fork, but otherwise all is good so far. We really need to get a good babysitter and go abuse this bike!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

elsievo said:


> .
> 
> The only thing I would change is the fork, for the most part it rides real well, I love being able to remove the front tire in about 10 seconds, but it dives a lot under braking and we're right at the maximum for air pressure settings on it.


Maverick suggests adding some oil to the air spring chamber, which helps with the spring rate. Talk to Ethan over at Maverick; he can help you out with the fork tweaking.
You're right, those dropouts sure make things easier when it comes to carrying the tandem!


----------



## DaleTR (Apr 6, 2007)

*The Witness*

Great to see this forum up.....

Our Ellsworth Witness:

Rock Shox Pike 454 (X-Firm Coil)
Fox Float R - (Getting replaced this week with a new DHX Air, need more damping range)
Mavic Crossmax XL wheels
SRAM X0 Grip Shift Shifters/deraillurs
Middleburn Crankset (WAY nice setup...)
Hope Moto M6 Brakes, 6 piston on 203mm rotors F&R
Thompson Seatposts/Terry Fly & Butterfly saddles
Profile Stoker Bar
Richey Stem/FSA Riser Bar/Cane Creek bar ends
Shade over 45lb

Originally had Avid Juicy 7 Brakes on the bike... NOT enough brakes for any real descents :eekster: , the Hopes are amazing. Fork is the next upgrade, just a little over matched on a tandem. (After riding a friend's Ellsworth with a Marzzochi 66ATA, and another Couples Ventana with a Fox 36 Talas, found out how nice a REAL stiff fork is...)

More fun than should be legal.  We have the fortune to ride with 2 other FS tandem couples. Pics below from Monarch Crest in Colorado.


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*Our beast*

Here's the Da Vinci Symbiosis we ride. It's a custom frame built of 7005 Easton and I'll add components later. This photo was taken during their Dakota Five-O race near Spearfish in the Black Hills of SD. Ok setup is below
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Custom frame with captain's seat-tube 19 inches long, stoker's 18 inches and stoker's top tube length is 30.5 inches long. Built with Easton Elite 7005 tuding. Da Vinci Designs billet machined cranks are 175mm front, 170mm rear. Campagnolo Racing triple front derailleur, Sram 12-34 9 speed cassette, Sram X-0 rear derailleur. Comes standard with quad front chain rings with Independent Coasting system by da Vinci. Cane Creek cartridge headset. White Brothers tandem front fork with 4 inches of travel and 20mm through axle. Rear suspension is a Fox AVA Float RL Pro Pedal Damping air shock. Brakes are Avid mechanical BallBearing discs with 203mm rotors. Wheels have Philwood tandem hubs laced with 36 butted spokes to Velocity rims.


----------



## bbudell (Jun 10, 2005)

*The Red Bull*










Custom 29er frame with approximately 21" capt. and 18" stoker seat tubes. The front TT is aprox. 24.5" and stoker TT is about 31.5" Absolutely love the fit and ride.

It has an ATC fork setup with 4" of travel. So far have been very pleased with the fork's stiffness and handling but it is prone to a lot of bob when really hammering flats or climbs.

SRAM X-9 shifters and rear der. 11-32 XT cassette in back. XTR front der. FSA plat. pro BBs and middleburn cranks. FSA pig headset. Hope 6 brakes with 8" rotors - WONDERFUL brakes!!!!! Truvativ carbon low rise bar, 130 Thomson stem and Thomson capt. seatpost with thudbuster stoker post. So far many postive comments from stokers about the thudbuster. Comotion adjustable stoker stem which I am going to switch out because it is heavy compared to a standard ahead stem. Most everything has worked really well and there hasn't been anything that hasn't worked well.

The wheels are 40H Hadley hubs, Rhyno Lite rims and 14g spokes with alloy nipples. They have held up very well so far (6 months of hard use). We are using a 2.55 WTB WeirWolf on the front and a 2.3 ExiWolf on the rear. Both have been exceptional.


----------

